# Morocco, where it all started ...for me...



## Veracity (May 3, 2008)

This is where it all started for me... A trip to Morocco, I was supposed to go to Marrakesh on this day but I found out about a beekeeper not far from Tiznit in southern Morocco, Marrakesh could wait…

...As a documentary photgrapher I had to visit the keepers.


The Hive








The keepers








Smoking the Hive










and the Gold


----------



## Veracity (May 3, 2008)

*This was from today, Nearly 4 weeks*

This was from today, nearly 4 weeks after setting up the packages...

Frame 1









Frame 2









Frame 3









Frame 4









...only stung once... ran out of smoke :^O , taking shortcuts I find gets me in trouble.


----------



## GRIMBEE (Apr 3, 2007)

These are great pics, the bees are drawing out the plasticell well. It looks like they had no problems accepting it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jamesthanet (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi, we were beekeeping at Kenitra for a week last February. As hobby beekeepers from the UK we wish to study traditional keeping in the south of Morocco. Do you have any info or contacts from your visit
Regards James n Kathy


----------



## Dalantech (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks for sharing the photos -excellent!


----------

